# Please suggest me the best earphones below Rs 1500 with given features



## amitzorba (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi friends,

I want to buy a new earphone below 1500. It should have most importantly great noise cancellation and great sound quality. Also it should be durable.
Please suggest me the best ones. Please help!

Thanks!
Amit


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

fx101 if u can buy from ebay


----------



## havoknation (Aug 24, 2012)

meelectronics m6


----------



## amitzorba (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,
How are Tekfusion Twinwoofers and Soundmagic pl21? 
Also, I mostly watch movies and TV and listen Bollywood songs with earphones. If it is preferably below 1000, thats OK too.  So please suggest accordingly!


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 25, 2012)

Creative EP630 can be a good buy under 1000RS , and offers decent quality.THey don't last pretty long though but it depends on level of handling and care.
TFTwinWoofers are good bang for the buck , but it sounds kinda of Artificial rather than Natural . I have one.
However don't go over the Hype people are throwing around Flipkart. Its not that outstanding....


----------



## rufFi (Aug 25, 2012)

you can go for steel series 3H... they're above average headphones compared to their cost.
3H is good FPS gaming,, i tried them in counter strike 1.6 for almost 2 yrs.


----------

